# How to Prep River Rock?????



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi again, I've decided to pick out my own rocks from my local river, just wanted to know the best way to test and clean and make them safe for my new african cichlid 90g tank. I currently have lace rock but I want to change over to more a smoother rock like I've seen along the Thames River here in London, Ontario. Cheers


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

If they arent too big for your biggest pot you could boil them. Some wash them good and then bake them in the sun for a while, others use a dilluted bleach solution that they then wash off and let the rocks sit for a few days to let any possible bleach remaining evaporate into the atmosphere.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are a few easy ways to do this! I have done all three and they work great, and diseases are not spread.
First way: Boil the rocks:
1)Scrub rocks without using soap
2) Check for pores that may contain water, because it could make the rock explode if boiled with water inside
3) Boil a large pot of water, and put the rocks in before the water gets too warm. Let boil for 10 minutes.

Second way: Let sit in hot bath:
1) Scrub rocks without the use of soap
2) Put rocks in a large hot tub/bath
3) Keep the rocks in the bath for 24 hours or more. Refill the bath as needed to keep the water hot (don't worry about overnight).
4) Before putting the rocks in the tank, check for any discoloration of the water. 
5) If the water is dirty, scrub again, then put in tank.

Third way: Scrub/Bleach:
1) Scrub rocks thoroghly
2) Put rocks in large tub/bath filled with water (warm or cold)
3) Put in 1/2- 3 cups of bleach and let sit for a hour
4) Dry rocks in the sun overnight

Hope I could help!! If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I scrub with a wire brush and run through the dishwasher on sanitize...no soap or rinse agent.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

1025667 said:


> 4) Dry rocks in the sun overnight!


Sorry for being the local smart #$% but i had to point this out :lol: :lol:


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, What about this fizz test I've been reading about, I've heard that if it fizzes it'll raise the ph in water, which is a good thing I guess for cichlids.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes you can put the rocks in a vinegar bath... If the rocks bubble than it will tell you if the rocks will eventually break down in the water, and yes, alter some property's of the water. That would have to be done in addition to one of the 4 options DJRansome and I have left for you though


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The fizz test simply shows the presence of something like limestone, which over time will raise pH, good for african tanks. The rocks will not break down, especially since the rock is from a river, where there is water.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Soak in a bleach/water bath with enough bleach to make the water feel slippery. Scrub if there is any build up of material. The bleach helps make the organic material come off easily and disinfects the rock. A good rinse and air dry or soak in bath with dechlor added and you are good to go.


----------



## ngrubich (Jun 3, 2012)

I ran my lace rock through the dishwasher, like noted by DJRansome, then threw them in my oven at ~325F for about 45 minutes to make sure everything was sterile. If you do this, BE CAREFUL because the rocks will be super hot. Also, if the rocks are small enough, I wouldn't leave them in the oven for that long, maybe 20-25 minutes at most.


----------



## ngrubich (Jun 3, 2012)

BillD said:


> Soak in a bleach/water bath with enough bleach to make the water feel slippery. Scrub if there is any build up of material. The bleach helps make the organic material come off easily and disinfects the rock. A good rinse and air dry or soak in bath with dechlor added and you are good to go.


Please use gloves when using bleach. Don't put your hand in there straight up to feel for slipperiness: bleach saponifies (basically liquifies) the fats in your skin, which is what gives your hands the slippery feeling.
Granted a quick dip with a couple fingers won't really matter if you rinse your hands off immediately afterwards, but the issue is when you have your hands dunked in the solution for extended periods of time.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

They are just river rocks. Scrub with brush under hot or warm water to get algae and or dirt off. Ppl go to such extremes. :fish:


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Better safe then sorry


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

1)get rocks
2) power wash rocks
3) put in tank


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would doubt anything bad in or on them if a) the river is clear b) fish live in the river.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I scrub with a brush in hot water and let dry. Scrub one more time let dry and cool. That's it.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

One of my tanks got a bacterial infection because I decided to just wash them... I am just saying that is is always good to play it safe.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

You can keep it simple, but I would do more that just wash it. Like aircardi said.. at least use hot water when scrubbing. Just giving slb.76 a good start to his tank.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

1025667 said:


> You can keep it simple, but I would do more that just wash it. Like aircardi said.. at least use hot water when scrubbing. Just giving slb.76 a good start to his tank.


I guess I should be more clear. I live in an old apt here in Chicago where they still have boiler rooms, so the hot water is extremely hot! The rocks I get are from lake Michigan and very dense as well. I might go to more extremes were the rocks softer and more porous.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

1025667 said:


> One of my tanks got a bacterial infection because I decided to just wash them... I am just saying that is is always good to play it safe.


How do you know that the rocks caused the "infection"? Ppl are just over thinking the rock thing. Adding bleach, vinegar etc. is just not necessary. I have taken rocks from garden, woods, creek, river, and lake and only brushed under warm water. Never had a problem. :thumb:


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

There is no way to be sure, but I want to make sure that he doesn't run into any problems along the way.. You know? Since he is taking the rocks from a major river he should be fine, but I feel, if you are getting the rocks from water that you wouldn't want to drink from, why not take precaution. Like a said before.. better safe than sorry! 
:fish:
By the way that dog in your profile picture is adorable!


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thx for all the suggestions, I'll be using the bleach/water solution, I think it is a good idea to kill off any micro organisms and any other unwanted pests, last thing I want to do is contaminate my aquarium because of taking shortcuts, because if anyone knows about the Thames River, it ain't exactly the cleanest.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have collected rocks from rivers, lakes, what have you many times and all I have ever done is scrub them with a brush and rinse them thoroughly.

Bear in mind that bleach is lethal if not used properly. I would avoid using it if it were me.

I have never used it on rocks that I have collected with nothing but positive results.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

cantrell00 said:


> I have collected rocks from rivers, lakes, what have you many times and all I have ever done is scrub them with a brush and rinse them thoroughly.
> 
> Bear in mind that bleach is lethal if not used properly. I would avoid using it if it were me.
> 
> I have never used it on rocks that I have collected with nothing but positive results.


+1 Hot water and a good scrubbing is all I have ever done.


----------

